

The database for the cloud age: FathomDB (YC W09) - bretpiatt
http://www.building43.com/videos/2010/02/02/the-database-for-the-cloud-age-fathomdb/

======
sync
"The NoSQL movement is an alteration from traditional relational databases, to
building databases that can handle larger scale demands, but sacrifice
reliability."

Sacrifice reliability? This isn't correct at all.

